# SEMA Show 2009 - Videos & Photos



## SonicElectronix (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi fellas,

I had the opportunity to attend the 2009 SEMA Show, the world's largest convention of car audio and automotive specialty products. 

Since this event is closed to the public, I thought you might appreciate some photos/videos of the show. Our team compiled tons of footage, check it out at: SEMA Show 2009

Just wanted to pass this on in case you're interested. perator:


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

I was there, the audio section sucked balls..


----------



## SonicElectronix (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was a little disappointed at the turnout compared to previous shows. There was still a lot to look at but it wasn't as good as ones from year's past. Perhaps due to the economy.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

SEMA has never had the same type of audio turnout as CES. Usually some good looking installs though.
I remember being in the business and absolutely _hating_ the month prior to SEMA. Always a lot of late nights at the shop, sometimes sleeping there- trying to make crazy deadlines while being held up waiting on parts, paint, and equipment.


----------

